# gas guage attached to gas cap



## wlwells (Jul 24, 2010)

My Yard Machine by MTD, 20hp/46", garden tractor has a gas guage that is made into the gas cap. 3 metal rod with the center one twisted with a styrofoam float on it. Last week I went to fill up to cut the grass , the gas guage was not on the gas cap, only the center metal rod was still attached to the gas cap. I unhooked it from the gas cap. I took a extendable magnet and tried to get the other parts out of the gas tank, but was not able. I was able to pull up the metal rods , but the magnet was attaching to the metal rods in the middle and when I would try to slid the magnet to the end of the metal rods it would just slide off and back to the bottom of the tank. Does anybody have any idea other than replacing the gas tank. I have used the lawn mower twice since it happened. I am thinking just leaving them in the tank. 

Lee


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

First, a warm welcome to you! Can you stick a wire down there and move the parts so that you can attach to an end for pulling them up with the magnet? Also, at your local auto parts store, they have some great hemestat type grabbers for getting ahold of things in these type situations. Otherwise, it won't hurt a darn thing just to leave it either.


----------



## leadarrows (May 16, 2010)

Unbolt the tank and take it off so you can turn it upside down. What holds it on? Two Straps? Sometimes it takes longer trying to get out of what you have to do than it takes to just do it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

As long as they dont block the fuel port- itd be okay to leave them in there- removing the tank to get them out as mentioned would also work - usually those tend to rust out , would be easier to replace with a solid cap (with vent).


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

I have one of these. there are times when it's invaluable. Flexible Claw 4 Finger 24" Pick-Up Tools (3025)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

irwin said:


> I have one of these. there are times when it's invaluable. Flexible Claw 4 Finger 24" Pick-Up Tools (3025)


This is the hemo I was thinking of. Thanks Irwin!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

irwin said:


> I have one of these. there are times when it's invaluable. Flexible Claw 4 Finger 24" Pick-Up Tools (3025)


 Welcome to the forum, I also have one of these pickup tools shown and it is really handy for stuff like this, i got it at our local dollar tree store.


----------



## wlwells (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I will just leave it in there for now, unless I run accross one of those Flexible Claw things. I think it would be hard to remove the tank, it is under the seat and rear fenders. Thanks for all the replies!!!

Lee


----------



## wlwells (Jul 24, 2010)

I got the metal part of the gas gauge out of the tank. I ran the mower til out of gas, then used a extenable magnet to get the u shaped metal rod out of the tank. I still haven't seen the styrfoam float part of the gas guage. I might be able to see it when I get the tank back down to half full.


----------

